# Military Helicopter Helmet Question



## CIRUS454 (Dec 9, 2012)

I noticed in some pictures and in some of the war video games lol that some of the crew members (usually the gunners or door guys) have a piece covering there nose and mouth that attaches to the helmet. What is this called and is it for protection from debris, shrapnel, weather, etc?????


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 9, 2012)

CIRUS454 said:


> I noticed in some pictures and in some of the war video games lol that some of the crew members (usually the gunners or door guys) have a piece covering there nose and mouth that attaches to the helmet. What is this called and is it for protection from debris, shrapnel, weather, etc?????



No functional purpose it's mostly to strike fear into the heart of Joe and the rest of his peeps.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

like this?


----------



## CIRUS454 (Dec 9, 2012)

Exactly!!!!! Thanks Chase


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably to reduce wind noise when they are using their intercomm.


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a maxillofacial shield. It isolates the boom mic from wind noise to assist in communication and also guards from wind/rotor wash and debris when doing open door ops and any other time the aircraft isn't buttoned up.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Dec 10, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> That's a maxillofacial shield. It isolates the boom mic from wind noise to assist in communication and also guards from wind/rotor wash and debris when doing open door ops and any other time the aircraft isn't buttoned up.



I figured it served some kind of protection for the crew member. Thanks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Probably to reduce wind noise when they are using their intercomm.



This, and to keep brass away from faces. It gets hot.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Till you get a piece stuck between the shield and your face. Then it gets really hot.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Till you get a piece stuck between the shield and your face. Then it gets really hot.



OMG I can imagine! Hot brass in the collar's bad enough and leaves a distinctive brand.

Also, covering the mouth makes it possible for the game's programers to avoid having to animate the lips in synch to the script, which is no fun I assume, but also they can sell it to other language regions (Japan, I hope) without re-animating the mouths.


----------



## RESQGUY (Dec 10, 2012)

I still have mine, I kept it and my helmet when I got out. It does provide a little  ballistic protection. You can download a fact sheet from Gentex.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 11, 2012)

Street motorcycle legal?


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 11, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Street motorcycle legal?


I'd be surprised if it is...  Then again, knowing/seeing the helmets that motorcyclists have been wearing... 

Personally, I'd much rather wear a purpose-designed motorcycle helmet than a flight helmet for riding. There should be a whole lot less wind noise with a good motorcycle helmet... at least a full-face one anyway.


----------

